# Divot Path - Pointing Slightly Right



## One Planer (Aug 29, 2016)

Of late I've noticed that my divot path is slightly to the right of target.

Not by a great deal mind you. If you consider a clock face, with 12 o'clock pointing to target, my divot path is around 12.30.

My divots are quite shallow, often just leaving a scrape, but are a little deeper with a wedge.

My ball flight with a neutral/slightly weak grip is a soft draw, which if I get lazy and it turns a little strong, moves to an over draw or at worst a hook.

I notice that most divots I see point either to target, or slightly left, or some waaaaay left but rarely do I see anything pointing a little right.

I've heard people say you can tell a lot about a swing from divot path, but I'm not to sure what to make of mine. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 29, 2016)

You are swinging a bit in to out which is promoting your draw. Your grip will be affecting your face delivery so a stronger grip makes a bigger difference between path and face and more shape and vice versa

Most people swing left and therefore most people slice. Commonly they will be steeper as well with deeper divots than you are producing.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 29, 2016)

My divots are currently too far right.   worked on getting a draw/pull back again.   much better than the weak cut I had been playing for a couple of years there.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 29, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Of late I've noticed that my divot path is slightly to the right of target.

Not by a great deal mind you. If you consider a clock face, with 12 o'clock pointing to target, my divot path is around 12.30.

My divots are quite shallow, often just leaving a scrape, but are a little deeper with a wedge.

My ball flight with a neutral/slightly weak grip is a soft draw, which if I get lazy and it turns a little strong, moves to an over draw or at worst a hook.

I notice that most divots I see point either to target, or slightly left, or some waaaaay left but rarely do I see anything pointing a little right.

I've heard people say you can tell a lot about a swing from divot path, but I'm not to sure what to make of mine. 

Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

there's a small bunch of stuff you able to learn from a similar  consecutive divots pattern assuming the target line and aiming point, target is  defined good - in what's happening at that particular time of making  those particular swings - but divots not always that useful

 so could show the path of the clubheads travel, so the swing direction through impact
also could help indicate the kind of AoA through depth
ground contact will show where the low point is within a swing arc of that particular swing - if there is ground contact at all

generality  would be the more from the inside the clubhead is approaching then  that's going to have a shallower depth to ground taken
 any path  coming from the inside is also bound to be swinging to some degree  rightfield and the low point of that swing pattern will be further away  from target so further back in the swing arc

but a wedge shaft  is also shorter so the swing will naturally be still a tad steeper given  the same path so a tad more ground taken all other things being equal  in swing direction, shorter club length giving a tad steeper AoA

_it's all a ways to do with your particular swing motion sequence in that  how the dictates what happens in the bottom half of the downswing so  when hands hip height and what follows down to and through the ball

if  the dtl swing motion is analyzed then can see from the top that the  shoulders/arms first off go a tad OTT in transition & the shaft  initially gets a tad vertical 
but then it's rerouted some by tilting  the trail shoulder back and downwards puts then the shaft at a tad  flatter angle (the inbuilt compensation to stop the whole swing being  out over the top shaft vertical all the ways so then would be swinging leftfield  through the ball - what would happen without that compensatory tilt back and down move)

so  with that inbuilt swing compensation by the time the hands get to hip  height the shaft/clubhead is now in an area of being either a tad behind the hands to being level  with the hands 
but also now that all has moved shaft/club a tad 'under' the plane so shallower so approaching from inside

and  then the motion through impact a bit of a rising up of the body the hip  angles that is sending the arms out aways from the body so hands/club  going too aways from the body - so that in to out path little ways  rightfield - so long as the clubface is pointing little ways left of the rightfield path the ball will move from right to left in flight assuming a pretty centered strike_


----------



## One Planer (Aug 29, 2016)

the_coach said:



			there's a small bunch of stuff you able to learn from a similar  consecutive divots pattern assuming the target line and aiming point, target is  defined good - in what's happening at that particular time of making  those particular swings - but divots not always that useful

 so could show the path of the clubheads travel, so the swing direction through impact
also could help indicate the kind of AoA through depth
ground contact will show where the low point is within a swing arc of that particular swing - if there is ground contact at all

generality  would be the more from the inside the clubhead is approaching then  that's going to have a shallower depth to ground taken
 any path  coming from the inside is also bound to be swinging to some degree  rightfield and the low point of that swing pattern will be further away  from target so further back in the swing arc

but a wedge shaft  is also shorter so the swing will naturally be still a tad steeper given  the same path so a tad more ground taken all other things being equal  in swing direction, shorter club length giving a tad steeper AoA

_it's all a ways to do with your particular swing motion sequence in that  how the dictates what happens in the bottom half of the downswing so  when hands hip height and what follows down to and through the ball

if  the dtl swing motion is analyzed then can see from the top that the  shoulders/arms first off go a tad OTT in transition & the shaft  initially gets a tad vertical 
but then it's rerouted some by tilting  the trail shoulder back and downwards puts then the shaft at a tad  flatter angle (the inbuilt compensation to stop the whole swing being  out over the top shaft vertical all the ways so then would be swinging leftfield  through the ball - what would happen without that compensatory tilt back and down move)

so  with that inbuilt swing compensation by the time the hands get to hip  height the shaft/clubhead is now in an area of being either a tad behind the hands to being level  with the hands 
but also now that all has moved shaft/club a tad 'under' the plane so shallower so approaching from inside

and  then the motion through impact a bit of a rising up of the body the hip  angles that is sending the arms out aways from the body so hands/club  going too aways from the body - so that in to out path little ways  rightfield - so long as the clubface is pointing little ways left of the rightfield path the ball will move from right to left in flight assuming a pretty centered strike_

Click to expand...

Thanks for that Coach. 

Is there an issue with divots pointing slightly out to the right?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 29, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Thanks for that Coach. 

Is there an issue with divots pointing slightly out to the right?
		
Click to expand...

If you are getting the flight that you want, then it doesn't really matter what shape, size or depth they are!

If you are NOT getting the flight you want, then it might be worthwhile checking your divots to see whether there is a clue as to what might be happening - if not identifying the actual cause.

For me, pointing slightly right, but curving marginally left, is a desirable shape!


----------



## One Planer (Aug 29, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			If you are getting the flight that you want, then it doesn't really matter what shape, size or depth they are!

If you are NOT getting the flight you want, then it might be worthwhile checking your divots to see whether there is a clue as to what might be happening - if not identifying the actual cause.

For me, pointing slightly right, but curving marginally left, is a desirable shape!
		
Click to expand...

True words :thup:

My divots don't curve, just straight and fractionally right of target. 

For that matter, most of the time it isn't a divot (grass and soil), more a scrape just taking the grass 

Strange really as before I started lessons I used to take a right clod of earth


----------



## the_coach (Aug 29, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Thanks for that Coach. 

Is there an issue with divots pointing slightly out to the right?
		
Click to expand...

if the ball is mostly goin and finishing in the direction it's supposed to, then all good - mark in the dirt doesn't matter

(a little ways too much curvature right to left then maybes the path would be tad too much in to out and the face angle at strike pointing to far left of the path)


----------



## One Planer (Aug 29, 2016)

the_coach said:



			if the ball is mostly goin and finishing in the direction it's supposed to, then all good - mark in the dirt doesn't matter

(a little ways too much curvature right to left then maybes the path would be tad too much in to out and the face angle at strike pointing to far left of the path)
		
Click to expand...

In the latter is that more in relation to the grip maybe a tad too strong?


----------



## the_coach (Aug 29, 2016)

One Planer said:



			In the latter is that more in relation to the grip maybe a tad too strong?
		
Click to expand...

it might be
 though once folks reached a certain level of reasonable strike consistency it's often times not a grip issue - unless folks as a norm are experimenting and moving the grip on a regular basis  
would say it's more likely to be around stuff like intention of force strike applied to the ball so that 'extra' attempt to strike it harder so the sequence and balance get a tad off 
and often times that instinctive piece of trying to 'save the shot' goin leftfield so the hips/body don't keep rotating so unfortunately with the arms going out from the body path rightfield with nil rotation clubface angle closes in a real hurry and bang a bunch more right to left ball waving goodbye to the target as it carries on leftfield


----------



## One Planer (Aug 29, 2016)

the_coach said:



			it might be
 though once folks reached a certain level of reasonable strike consistency it's often times not a grip issue - unless folks as a norm are experimenting and moving the grip on a regular basis  
would say it's more likely to be around stuff like intention of force strike applied to the ball so that 'extra' attempt to strike it harder so the sequence and balance get a tad off 
and often times that instinctive piece of trying to 'save the shot' goin leftfield so the hips/body don't keep rotating so unfortunately with the arms going out from the body path rightfield with nil rotation clubface angle closes in a real hurry and bang a bunch more right to left ball waving goodbye to the target as it carries on leftfield
		
Click to expand...

So a sequencing issue.

Thanks Coach.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 29, 2016)

One Planer said:



			So a sequencing issue.

Thanks Coach.
		
Click to expand...

if now speaking to something other than just the divot pattern 

so if now talking generally over too much curvature right to left in a ball flight then that's possible it could be sequence so getting arms/club a ways too far behind and under so path is traveling a ways further out to the right - and that could be down to maybes too much of a lower body violent lateral slide in target direction

but could just be a case of trying to hit the ball too hard, too much hands/wrists action along with the arms and club path moving away from the body on that in to out path


----------



## One Planer (Aug 29, 2016)

the_coach said:



			if now speaking to something other than just the divot pattern 

so if now talking generally over too much curvature right to left in a ball flight then that's possible it could be sequence so getting arms/club a ways too far behind and under so path is traveling a ways further out to the right - and that could be down to maybes too much of a lower body violent lateral slide in target direction

but could just be a case of trying to hit the ball too hard, too much hands/wrists action along with the arms and club path moving away from the body on that in to out path
		
Click to expand...

Not so much an aside, more an understanding of what 'could'  cause the pattern.


----------



## the_coach (Aug 29, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Not so much an aside, more an understanding of  what 'could'  cause the pattern.
		
Click to expand...

okay 
that in to out path is  more a product of your transition move then that intuitive reaction  compensation move to get the club moving under the plane so then it's  going to come from the inside to out {post #4 the piece in _italics}_


----------



## One Planer (Aug 29, 2016)

the_coach said:



			okay 
that in to out path is  more a product of your transition move then that intuitive reaction  compensation move to get the club moving under the plane so then it's  going to come from the inside to out {post #4 the piece in _italics}_

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------

